
Searching Code with Sourcegraph - benhoyt
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/828748/846c0800e1587f25/
======
guruz
If you like this, you might also be interested in the Woboq Code Browser for
C/C++.

[https://code.woboq.org/](https://code.woboq.org/)

